# TEXTURED PORTRAITS By: Joel H. Garcia



## joelhgarcia (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to share my Textured Portraits... Hope you like it.


Frost





Broken


----------



## joelhgarcia (Nov 5, 2008)

Forgotten Pages






Cob webs in my mind


----------



## platano (Nov 5, 2008)

I like them.. #3 has to be my favorite.


----------



## chente922 (Nov 5, 2008)

#1 looks mystical, that one is my favorite...


----------



## joelhgarcia (Nov 5, 2008)

platano said:


> I like them.. #3 has to be my favorite.




Hi Platano- Thanks for dropping by. 

This is for you.


Medieval


----------



## joelhgarcia (Nov 5, 2008)

chente922 said:


> #1 looks mystical, that one is my favorite...






Hi Chente- I appreciate it. Thanks.

This is for you.

Wrap Around


----------



## chente922 (Nov 5, 2008)

that medieval texture looks awesome... fits pretty well with the portrait


----------



## chente922 (Nov 5, 2008)

I forgot to say that #3 was awesome too... the model looks gorgeous with the texture style


----------



## joelhgarcia (Nov 5, 2008)

chente922 said:


> that medieval texture looks awesome... fits pretty well with the portrait



Hi Chente, 

Glad you like it.

For you.

Good Vibes


----------



## chente922 (Nov 5, 2008)

pretty good... I see you're really into textures, take a look at some macros I just post in the general photography section...


----------



## joelhgarcia (Nov 5, 2008)

chente922 said:


> pretty good... I see you're really into textures, take a look at some macros I just post in the general photography
> section...




Ive seen your flickr...nice HDR collections.:thumbup:


Blank Face


----------



## MelodySoul (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not usually into this kind of thing but you do it incredibly well. #1 looks like it could be a Holiday ad of some kind. Fabulous work!


----------



## A&A_Lane (Nov 5, 2008)

> I'm not usually into this kind of thing but you do it incredibly well. #1 looks like it could be a Holiday ad of some kind. Fabulous work!


 
Same here!  This isn't usually my style but I really like your work-great job!:thumbup:


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 5, 2008)

These are brilliant.  Im in love!  And I usually dont say that!  Would you mind sharing some pointers?  Ive tried this myself, but mine dont turn out this beautiful!  Nice work


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Nov 5, 2008)

these are wonderful. forgotten pages is my favourite. do i get a picture dedicated to me?


----------



## Evil Eagle (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 5, 2008)

really REALLY good stuff.


----------



## tranceplant (Nov 5, 2008)

good job! I like the second one a lot!


----------



## Early (Nov 5, 2008)

joelhgarcia said:


> Forgotten Pages


Beautiful one and all, but this one is also my favorite.  It was even named aptly.


----------



## danmass (Nov 5, 2008)

I am loving these. Amazing work!


----------



## OnlyAGlimmer (Nov 5, 2008)

gorgeous!  Love them all


----------



## lisa_13 (Nov 6, 2008)

LOVE these!


----------



## ChrisJuliano (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow such an amazing style that I never saw before, I am impressed. Great work.


----------



## mayassa (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow great work, frost is my favorite


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 6, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## joelhgarcia (Nov 6, 2008)

MelodySoul said:


> I'm not usually into this kind of thing but you do it incredibly well. #1 looks like it could be a Holiday ad of some kind.
> Fabulous work!




Hi Melody Soul,

Ive been lurking the internet before for texturing but mostly i saw some conceptual type of texturing people.

So im thinking why not textured portraits as in classic portraiture like these.

Im happy you like my works. I appreciate it.

For you.

Anticipating


----------



## dan.rpo (Nov 7, 2008)

nice shots! i love the textured look, wasnt too sure what it was before i clicked on it...where did you get those textures? www.cgtextures.com?


----------



## danman281 (Nov 7, 2008)

wow very nice I like them all. where did you learn to do this?


----------



## joelhgarcia (Jul 30, 2010)

t's been a while since i visit the photo forum anyways thank you for visiting the thread and for the replies.

This is my recent Textured Portrait for 2010 Hope you like it guys. Cheers!





JOEL H. GARCIA - Wedding, Events & Portraiture Photography - Home
FREE YOUR MIND...TELL YOUR STORY... CAPTURED IN MY DIGITAL MEMORY...
< joelhgarcia | instinct perception >


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow!  Very nice - not work that I can see myself doing, but some great images.  Wonderful post-processing!


----------



## shmne (Jul 30, 2010)

Since you're posting so many I can't keep up!

I think they all look excellently processed however a have a slight problem with a slight few. Simply that while they are so nice a couple look as if they just had effects put on top of them. 

The first two in specific. Most of the others avoid this by integrating the subject into the world better, either by having them textured as well or by wrapping them into the textures. 

The lights in the first one are floating only in front of her, the dept you tried creating by making them smaller is ruined by not dimming them as well. 

The second one doesn't really have any problem since basically cracked glass in front of a person would look just like that. What I'm missing from it is why there is a piece of glass in front of her at all 

Like I said these are all just amazing edits, and photos. Just a couple of nit-picky things I noticed.


----------

